

Want to See China’s Latest Top Secret Military Site? Just Google It - cfontes
http://world.time.com/2013/09/14/wanna-see-chinas-latest-top-secret-military-site-just-google-it/#ixzz2ex6nXAVO

======
malandrew
That opening paragraph really puts the following time-lapse animation showing
every nuclear explosion since 1945 in perspective:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLCF7vPanrY)

One of the most fascinating things is seeing how every string of nuclear tests
in Russia were quickly followed by many more detonations in the US.

~~~
alanfalcon
Thanks for sharing that link.

Just spent 15 minutes rethinking whether I really want to live in Las Vegas.

------
teeja
_We were building things that we didn’t need to build,” Johnson said at the
time. “We were harboring fears that we didn’t need to have.”_

Somebody needs to engrave that in huge letters on all that glass covering NSA
headquarters.

